# Mosura Eros not really working?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I ordered some Mosura Eros but it doesnt do much in my CRS tank ... I added 18 drops as per the dosage.... Going to call it a night... Will observe over next few days .

Really disappointing as the bottle is super small and expensive!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> I ordered some Mosura Eros but it doesnt do much in my CRS tank ... I added 18 drops as per the dosage.... Going to call it a night... Will observe over next few days .
> 
> Really disappointing as the bottle is super small and expensive!


damn dude.
Did you ever find your bkk? 

Maybe you can try the Borneo Wild Dance.
I might purchase that later


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> damn dude.
> Did you ever find your bkk?
> 
> Maybe you can try the Borneo Wild Dance.
> I might purchase that later


Nope and my WR got eaten out of my mesh breeder box with a female in it -_-

Next week ill done alot more Eros and see what happens. I am thinking my plants are soaking it all up...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hold off on that Eros (you can do more damage by spraying too much)
It does say you should only dose every 2 weeks!

Did you spray it then swirl the water to make sure it got circulated? I find I have to do this with Eros because it is a spray and seems to sit on the top of the water (where it does nothing)

Borneo Wild Dance on the other hand is a liquid and squirts direct into the water, so it goes downwards, where the shrimps can feel it.

I have found that sometimes the Eros just doesn't work, I tried it with my Tigers and they didn't bother much with it....CRS it does make them jump around, but again I found only if I swirled it into the water.

Plants in the way may as you say just soak it up, so I would find a spot that's clear of them and if you have to, just open it up and put a couple of drops from the bottle in, then swirl it a bit. I use my plant tongs to do this making sure no shrimps are in that area in case they get knocked on the head which isn't the plan 

Guys remember it takes some shrimps a month or two to settle into new homes before they are comfortable to breed. This includes being shipped, or moved in any way from one tank to another (and you just did this) so they will not be settled yet.

If you happen to get one that berries after purchase, well it may have molted and got bred on the way to you, or its a mature female that's ready....its doesn't always happen this way, and PATIENCE is the key with these shrimps.  and old saying is "Shrimps teach you Patience" and its true...you can sit in front of their tank and watch them slowly cross from one side to the other, picking at stuff along the way, and realise your body has relaxed while you did this...this is why I LOVE my Shrimpies

Also, Taiwans are noted for being harder to breed than others too....my Taiwans are not breeding, yet every other shrimp (yes even my big apple snails) are breeding....but not the Taiwans. Parameters have to be to shrimps liking or they just don't settle down enough to breed. Nothing you can do to speed this up, just give it time!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, Ero's or dance or any of those products don't guarantee breeding, they just help it along sometimes. It's like viagara, you can take it and be "ready to go" but without a willing partner, it's sort of lost. lol.

All those products are, are basically ground up shrimp exo-skeletons and concentrated, know as chitin. In nature during breeding season, imagine thousands of shrimp in a small stream, all the females start molting to get ready to breed and the water would have the scent of thousands of molts, triggering the males and any other females that are ready to molt to try and molt and breed.

Spraying eros/dance/your own homemade chitin, tries to simulate that mass breeding scent and makes the males swim around and any females close to molting, molt so they can get berried. Overusing it will either A, result in males harrassing females and trying to mate anyways, potentially killing them as they aren't ready to molt and depending on your M/F ratio, get "ganged" to death, or B, force females to molt when they're not ready, and potentially leave them ill from molting too soon, their bodies too soft and more easy to kill because of being "ganged" and their bodies not ready for it, etc.

That's why they say only every 2 weeks or so. If a female isn't ready to molt after the first treatment, in 2 weeks, given optimal water conditions, temp, etc, she may ready, so you spray again. In reality, I would use it once a month or more. I got heavy handed with it when I first got it and probably caused more shrimp deaths with it than I ever did in making new babies. lol.

As Anna said, try and spray near the water outflow of your filter or something, so it gets mixed with the water and all around the tank.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Thxs all. 

My Eros is the drop kind? Not the spray kind. I need to add 18 drops :S

Anyways ill check tonite if any are berried.

Wont dose for at least a month.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Eros only comes in a small spray bottle from Mosura??? What does the bottle look like....just curious, because there are many other types out there but not all are the product made by Mosura. I have only ever seen Eros in a small spray bottle, not a dropper bottle 

Any pics of this bottle. I am wondering if you have something else.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill take a pic tonite. I ordered it from alphaprobreeders.com since its the cheapest around. even factoring in shipping.

I hope its not a counterfeit .....but Ive ordered all my Mosura products from them before.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahhh, their website shows the small*spray bottle *that we all have...not a dropper bottle. 

Now I am concerned you have something else that is NOT Eros or you are dosing the wrong stuff....either way, please take a pic and post it or tell us which of these bottles you have!

http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/mosura-eros-31-ml/
or this one

http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/borneo-wild-dance/


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Ahhh, their website shows the small*spray bottle *that we all have...not a dropper bottle.
> 
> Now I am concerned you have something else that is NOT Eros or you are dosing the wrong stuff....either way, please take a pic and post it or tell us which of these bottles you have!
> 
> ...


I am 100% sure it is Mosura Eros lol Ill take pic tonight. Read the comment review on the site. He says he added 8 "drops". I will email them now.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

The store said he has always known it to be drops


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

should ask them why this package looks different from the one on their website.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> should ask them why this package looks different from the one on their website.


Here is the response
Hi Allesandro

Mosura Eros has been drops as long as I can remember, The description page was translated from Japanese is where the problem occurred, use drops instead of spray and you will be fine.. Rest assured we only deal in the most reputable companies and would never sell counterfeit products.
Thanks / Ron McGee

www.alphaprobreeders.com

www.planetinverts.com


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Here is the response
> Hi Allesandro
> 
> Mosura Eros has been drops as long as I can remember, The description page was translated from Japanese is where the problem occurred, use drops instead of spray and you will be fine.. Rest assured we only deal in the most reputable companies and would never sell counterfeit products.
> ...


It may be true...but their picture looks like a spray bottle, lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never seen it in drops. I have the spray just like their picture.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that's a bottle I have NEVER seen. It almost looks like a label has been stuck to a dropper bottle....

I don't know what to say, because myself, jaysan, matt, igor all have the spray bottle (finicky little sucker doesn't always spray right either }

I know these are expensive, so I would just be careful how you add this to your tank. better to have NO breeding and live shrimps, than dead ones because you overdosed this liquid.

IF you are still concerned about what you have, ask him *why* his add shows the spray bottle on his website, yet you obviously have a different item...maybe you can get a refund, then you could get it from Igor (toronto)
that's who I get mine from.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

From the official ASSA site, the makers of Mosura products.










Taken from here. http://www.assaaqua.com/mosura-shrimps-products/breedinggrowthhealth/eros

Now it comes in a dropper bottle it seems. Those who bought spray, may just be buying old stock before they changed the bottle. APB is not a scam site, so I doubted they were selling fake Eros, so I looked in to it and the new bottles are indeed drops.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK mystery solved....whew! Maybe they got too many complaints about that dang spray not working properly


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> OK mystery solved....whew! Maybe they got too many complaints about that dang spray not working properly


Could be, or problems with it leaking during shipping, or just evolving their product line like they have went from Mosura Mineral to Mineral Plus to Mineral Ultra. I know mine is hard to spray when the bottle gets low, so could be the reason for the drops, or the drop method is more accurate than the spray, etc.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

works like Borneowild dance now 
....now...which one is better? lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> works like Borneowild dance now
> ....now...which one is better? lol


I guess my shrimp weren't ready to berry again after my move  They swam around a bit but nothing crazy ... dosed the recommended 18 drops....

I will review Eros after a month or 2 when I use it again.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Symplicity where'd you move too? Are u able to come to our meet tomorrow at Sq 1 library??? We have a lounge/fireplace and cafe there and will be chatting shrimpies...hhhhmmmmnnnn


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Anna
Im close to King City now  I can probably make the next one. Ill keep my eye on the thread


----------

